# warning signs of birth



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

what are some warning signs that a guppy is about to give birth in the next day?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

First her belly gets pretty square looking. Then she will try to hide. If you have plenty of fine stemmed plants for her & the babies, I wouldn't worry


----------

